# Mild Neutropenia (white blood cells and neutrophil count) anyone have experience



## DBaby2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

We have been TTC 2nd for 21/2 years.  We have just had our bloods done ready for our first fertility consultancy appointment this week.  My blood results have shown up a mild neutropenia with white blood cells at 3.1 and neutrophil count t 1.6.  Has anyone had this results and does it/can it affect fertility?  It says I should have a repeat test in 1 month although my doctor has not said anything.  

Any comments would be appreciated.

Jo x


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Jo

I have no experience on this, sorry. I didn't want to read and run. I assume you haven't had the first consultation yet? If not, go with a written list on questions as it is so easy to forget everything. 

Wishing you best with everything

Jem x


----------

